# Looking for POD fulfillment service with AA t's, low prices & good API/script for embeeding.



## vladvladvlad (May 14, 2009)

Hello.

I'm looking for POD fulfillment service with AA t's, low prices & good API/script for embeeding.

I want to start my own website/blog with designs and so on and emeed scripted shop of fulfillment service in it.

Zazzle is good option but a bit too high priced — $19 for AA 2001 tee. PrintMojo is good but it is not POD. Printfection has great API but doesn't have AA t's.

Any ideas and alternatives?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

AA and low price don't go well together.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I know Cafepress used to offer AA, so I _assume_ they still do.


----------



## vladvladvlad (May 14, 2009)

splathead said:


> AA and low price don't go well together.


I mean "lowest price available". For example Skreened print on AA t's for $17 (but dont have API & scripts).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

vladvladvlad said:


> I mean "lowest price available". For example Skreened print on AA t's for $17 (but dont have API & scripts).


CafePress has an API and prints on American Apparel. 

PrintFection has a great API for (co)branding your site, but I'm not sure if they print on AA.

Zazzle has a nice API, and also prints on American Apparel.


----------



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

OP, I'm having this same problem. I like skreened but they don't have polos or black shirts


----------

